# q6600 @3.2ghz ddr3 1600mhz Help



## Tomunator (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys i read up loads on how to overclock my q6600. here is my setup
400x8 to mkae 3.2ghz and 1600 fsb
gigabyte x48t-dq6
1.43v atm as anything below that with my mb its stable mabe to much?



i have read that ahving a 1:1 ratio of ram to cpu is the best or something so i have my fsb at 1600 and my ram at 1600.
When on prime and occt ui run the mainly cpu tests its works fine for like 2 hours plus havent tried further. 
but when i use the mix or pure ram test blend in prime 95
or mix or just pure ram test in occ it fails is this because of my cpu or ram. my temps dont go over 60C

any suggestions on what to do would be good as i have got to 3ghx and 1333 on my ram really easily with cool temps.

ps i get this error crash code 4 on occt and 
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 on prime 95

cheers tom.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I dont think it is between the fsb and ram. I thought it was between the bus speed and ram.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah it's your ram or NB needing a bit more voltage. What is the rated FSB for your RAM.


----------

